# Diuretic-resistant volume overload



## cpccoder2008 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can only come up with a code for volume overload.

Thanks


----------



## ajs (Nov 16, 2011)

cpccoder2008 said:


> I can only come up with a code for volume overload.
> 
> Thanks



There is nothing to specify about the diurectic resistance...just the volume overload.


----------

